# Nuh pop No Style - Queens Head- Brixton



## NPNS (Oct 20, 2014)

This Wednesday 22nd October

Miss Pink
Jamie Rodigan...
Ben Donoghue Photography
Jessie Amos
Brockley Hi Fi
Zico + Jamatix

Come join the squad!!

8pm - 3am
£4 entry
144 Stockwell Road
Brixton
SW9 9QT


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2014)

*Moved to the only forum where advertising is allowed.

The bill looks great but that £4 door charge for a Wednesday night at the Queens is going to price out a lot of locals.


----------



## NPNS (Oct 20, 2014)

editor said:


> *Moved to the only forum where advertising is allowed.
> 
> The bill looks great but that £4 door charge for a Wednesday night at the Queens is going to price out a lot of locals.



Hi! We have run two parties so far at this fabulous venue and there has always been a tremendous attendance, see you in there?


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2014)

NPNS said:


> Hi! We have run two parties so far at this fabulous venue and there has always been a tremendous attendance, see you in there?


It's great that the night is doing so well - my problem is that the folks I normally rock up to the Queens with are unlikely to be able to be able to afford £4 - and going off on my own isn't a heap of fun!


----------



## NPNS (Oct 20, 2014)

editor said:


> It's great that the night is doing so well - my problem is that the folks I normally rock up to the Queens with are unlikely to be able to be able to afford £4 - and going off on my own isn't a heap of fun!



There are always lots of friendly people in there, i'm sure you will feel welcomed!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2014)

NPNS said:


> There are always lots of friendly people in there, i'm sure you will feel welcomed!



You are deliberately avoiding the point.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 20, 2014)

£4 for a Wednesday night does seem a bit audacious.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> £4 for a Wednesday night does seem a bit audacious.


The fucking excellent reggae night it displaced was £2 and that was only after 11 (I think). And they had live music too.

Asking for £4 for a DJ gig in a small pub on a Wednesday really does seem very steep, much as I love the Queen's.


----------



## Raggzy (Oct 21, 2014)

DietCokeGirl Rutita1 editor

Hey I'm Raggs and I co-run this new night at the Queen's Head.

Many thanks for your feedback and comments, the contents of which are noted.

Much as I appreciate you viewing this as a 'DJ gig', Brixton is a hub of dub, reggae, dancehall & experimental music of Jamaican origin in south London, in the UK, and worldwide.

The Queen's Head I'd say is a rather large pub, and has excellent facilities including a good live system and DJ setup.

Our aim with this night is to combine the roots of dance music with the forward progression that it has enabled through many genres in a new night that combines not just DJ's but also live music, a great vibesy party atmosphere, and brings together a new crowd with the local regulars.

The launch night billed veteran star Daddy Freddy alongside dubstep originators Horseopower, who not only pioneered and shaped the genre, but have worked with greats such as Lee Perry and the Upsetters.  These headliners are highly skilled, professional, and community minded, and we are only able to bring them down due to our connections.

This week we present Miss Pink, who worked at Black Market records in Soho for 16 years  selling reggae, dancehall, DnB and dubstep, and who has a prodigious record collection and resume, alongside Jamie Rodigan, a household name synonymous with reggae worldwide.

We are inviting people to celebrate high quality sets in a lively party atmosphere in an intimate setting with a view to building a sound that many will regularly enjoy as a weekly chance to unwind.

We are sensitive to the views of the regulars, we have wonderful friendly security, and are only keen to ensure that artists and contributors are not left out of pocket, so entry will be painless, and of no greater tax than a small drink.

I am keen to keep Brixton very much on the map, to maintain a synergy between its  vivacious community and the evolution of Jamaican music culture, particularly where Brixton is now sadly moving away from its roots due to 'gentrification'.

So I invite you to come down and join us for an entertaining drink, enjoy a unique cultural evening of music, and forget your troubles and dance!

Hit us up for info:

http://twitter.com/nuhpopnostyle

Much respect

RAGGS
Blues & Soul,
Ghost Recordings,
Sub FM,
Croydub,
Rude Bass


----------

